# Help !



## middie

I've kidnapped myself. Give me $100,000
or you'll never see me again !!


----------



## wasabi

I have a $1.50, can I see you for a little while?


----------



## middie

maybe for a minute lol


----------



## kadesma

all I've got is a buck 50, you guys want to kick in to set Middie free? 



kadesma, sneding her part of the ransom and a hug


----------



## wasabi

Ok, we have $3.....come on , we're on a roll.


----------



## pdswife

I just rolled up 10.00 $ in quarters.  
Here ya go.   It's all yours.


----------



## middie

okay... up to $13.00.
only... alot more to go !!


----------



## kadesma

Hang on I'll go check under the sofa pillows......ok I'm back with .12 cents more 



kadesma


----------



## middie

$13.12 and still alot more to go lol


----------



## tweedee

I'll give $20 she's cute and probably worth it. So come on people.


----------



## wasabi

*I just recycled my bottles and cans. I'll add $45.03 to the kitty.*


----------



## Maidrite

Middie, Don't worry I am a Big Guy, It will cost me 100,000 in Gas to Get there but don't worry I will Kick Your Rear , and Set You Free ! Ok I will Be a SUPER HERO JUST LIKE BATMAN !


----------



## pdswife

I just found a five dollar bill in an old purse.  
Please add it to the fund.


----------



## Maidrite

I got in my piggy bank, I have .27, it is my life savings, I was going to get a thingamadoo but I will give it up, if it will save you Middie !


----------



## Barbara L

Ok, I've got $6 in change and a coupon for $1 off of shampoo.  Where does that leave us?

 Barbara


----------



## crewsk

I've got $19.95 plus shipping & handling of $6.95. You can trow that in too!


----------



## Piccolina

You're welcome to whatever is in my cute pink piggy bank, it'll all be in Euro coins and probably amount to about €3-5 (Euros)...Middie, did you make a ransom note for yourself by cutting letters out of old cookbooks and cooking magazines?


----------



## luvs

middie, tee-hee, you're a hoot.


----------



## middie

Middie, did you make a ransom note for yourself by cutting letters out of old cookbooks and cooking magazines? 

ooh ic i never thought about that... i did write it on the message board in the kitchen though !!!!!!!! lol


----------



## cara

we should probably wait.... maybe the kidnapper gets crazy with her and so would pay us if we take her back?


----------



## kitchenelf

middie - I just found a couple dollars in the dryer - it's yours!


----------



## KAYLINDA

I didn't have any money but I robbed Jim's billfold...he had $ 3.00....and I'll check under the tables tonight!


----------



## cara

do they take czech notes? I have a few around but have no idea what they are worth...


----------



## Maidrite

Middie, You are saved, the money's waiting at the bank for you. All you have to do is go down to our Bank at let's say 3:43 a.m. with a Crowbar and some dynamite and in a few minutes you will have all your money plus  ! OH BY THE WAY, YOU WILL OF COURSE GO TO JAIL ON THIS. AND YOU NEVER HEARD ME MENTION THIS PLAN. BUT THEN AGAIN YOU WOULD GO TO JAIL FOR KIDNAPPING ANYWAY. SO THE LAW DOESN'T SCARE YOU ANYWAY !


----------



## middie

yay maidrite !!!!!!!   but what happens when the police kidnap me ??


----------



## jkath

Let's get back to fundraising, folks!

As I'm packing my stuff to move, I keep finding money here and there. So far, from the living room and a bathroom, I've got $17.68. Add it to the kitty, middie!


----------



## Maidrite

middie said:
			
		

> yay maidrite !!!!!!! but what happens when the police kidnap me ??


If you Left click on the right parts of some of my posts you will get messages That you can't see ! I LOVE THIS THING ! Oh by the way your answer is waiting there !


----------



## MJ

middie said:
			
		

> I've kidnapped myself. Give me $100,000
> or you'll never see me again !!


Sorry to pop your ballon Middie, but you know our policy about advertising for money... this is gonna cost you $20,000 for spamming on DC.


----------



## amber

I'll pay that MJ, and I can pay for Middie's ransom too cause I won the power ball lottery! Ok I didnt, so I have $10.31 to contribute.


----------



## MJ

amber said:
			
		

> I'll pay that MJ, and I can pay for Middie's ransom too cause I won the power ball lottery! Ok I didnt, so I have $10.31 to contribute.


 Wow. You just about became my best friend.


----------



## wasabi

Amber, you were always my favorite.


----------



## crewsk

I just found $4 in pennies that can be added!


----------



## jkath

So, how much are we up to?
Oh, and here's another donation - $4.52 left on a Starbuck's card.


----------



## middie

MJ said:
			
		

> Sorry to pop your ballon Middie, but you know our policy about advertising for money... this is gonna cost you $20,000 for spamming on DC.


 
fine... give me my ransom and i'll send 20,000 back to you


----------



## Maidrite

Middie quit torturing yourself, Give Yourself a break, I have MJ's wallet here, He won't miss this $2500.00 with all those $100's and these 3 bricks of Bearer Bonds ! I will just put the rest Back SHHHHHHHH !


----------



## Maidrite

Oh Hurly said he would pay the rest as soon as he get back from the island where ever that is !


----------



## SierraCook

I found $2.25 in quarters under the seat of my car from a trip to the laundry mat to donate to the cause.  They have been there for at least a year because the last time I visited a laundry mat was when I was on vacation October 2004.


----------



## middie

okay ... i think we almost have enough now lol


----------

